
Show HN: Gallery of iOS controls - v_b
https://cocoa.rocks
======
olliej
I was hoping/expecting a gallery of examples of people using
terrible/inexplicable non-standard ui for completely normal actions.

------
v_b
I've built this webapp and ask you for feedback, questions, suggestions, etc

~~~
cprayingmantis
I like it. It looks like a good place to browse through different UI elements.

There are a few places where your UI needs a little polish (The bar at the
bottom isn't very responsive and can be janky, there's some issues with box
overlap, there's a few places where alignment looks off). All in all I think
it's a great start and I'm excited to see where you'll take it. If you get
around to it could we have something like this for React-Native ;)?

~~~
v_b
Thanks a lot for the feedback! I'm a developer and love great designs but
miss, unfortunately, the design skill :( so decided to practice that skill
with this side project.

A lot of optimizations are on my roadmap (especially mobile support).

Regarding React-Native: will think about that!

thanks again

